# I found this Manual helpful on Drug Testing



## SeamoreGanja420 (Oct 1, 2007)

Home Remedies and Other Myths 
There are several home remedies that people have been attempting in order to
pass drug tests for several years. The main problem is that as the drug tests
become more technologically advanced and as more methods of drug testing are
designed, home remedies are becoming less reliable. Here are a few of the
most popular home remedies and why they dont work.
Washing Your System with Water
Washing your system by drinking large quantities of water about 4 to 6 hours
prior to a drug test has been recommended in emergency situations. There are
dangers behind drinking too much water including water intoxication, which leads
to another condition called hypnoatremia. This is a condition in which causes the
body to lose electrolytes dilutes the sodium in the body.
From the cellular level, you are essentially drowning yourself. Electrolyte
imbalances and the swelling of tissues can cause an irregular heartbeat, allow
fluid to enter the lungs and may cause the eyelids to flutter. Swelling can also
put pressure on the brain and nerves, which can cause seizures, coma and
ultimately death.
In the case of drinking enough water to pass a drug test, you may actually do
yourself more harm in testing because your urine is lightly to be heavily diluted.
This is abnormal and many tests will recognize that an unusual amount of water
was consumed prior to the test.
If you drink so much water that your urine looks diluted, the testing company may
assume that you have diluted your urine and you may fail the test because of
this.
Drinking Vinegar
Many believe that drinking vinegar and water together will flush your system, but
this is only a myth. Vinegar will lower the pH of urine and Amphetamines may be
excreted three times faster when your urine is acidic. Vinegar may reduce
detection time, but you are still likely to be detected. Vinegar will also cause
diarrhea, which can also cause dehydration. You will need to drink plenty of
water if you use the vinegar option.
Visit Drug Test Friend. com or call us at 1-252-216-0196 for more information
Covering a Diluted Urine Sample
If you have been drinking large quantities of water, you may find that your urine is
diluted. A diluted sample can cause you more problems because you may be
accused of tampering with your sample. There are two other options that people
have tried to cover a diluted sample.
1. Creatinine Level
Visit Drug Test Friend. com or call us at 1-252-216-0196 for more information
a. Eating red meat will boost your creatinine levels and it has been
suggested that if you eat a large amount of red meat for about three
days before your drug test, you can cover a diluted sample
because the creatinine levels will be normal.
2. Vitamin B or Vitamin C
a. By taking 50 to 100 milligrams of vitamin B or vitamin C, you may
be able to color your urine sample yellow. Time-release vitamins
may pose a problem if you are attempting this method.
There are several problems with these strategies. The main problem is that
diluted samples are tested for specific gravity and creatinine levels that are below
normal or above normal. If you eat too much red meat, you may end up hurting
your test even more. If you only take the vitamins, you may have yellow urine,
but they will still test as diluted samples. If you take too much vitamin B or C,
these unnecessary levels will be excreted through your urine and many drugtesting
companies are testing for abnormal levels of vitamins.
Diuretics
Diuretics will cause you to urinate frequently. There are several diuretics that
you may consume on a regular basis including:
· Coffee
· Cranberry Juice
· Beer
· Iced Tea
· Herbal Tea
· Pepsi
· Grapes
Visit Drug Test Friend. com or call us at 1-252-216-0196 for more information
If you are consuming enough of a diuretic to flush your system, you may find that
you will become seriously dehydrated. Diuretics can cause you to lose vital fluids
and electrolytes and may even cause kidney damage from frequent urination.
Electrolyte imbalances are also a dangerous effect that can cause heart, kidney
and liver problems. Many kidney and liver problems will also cause you to have
a false positive drug test for the majority of recreational drugs. If your
electrolytes are imbalanced, you are at risk for heart failure or sudden death.
Using Someone Elses Sample
First of all, you will need to be able to get the sample into the testing room. It is
commonplace for the tester to be in the room with men and possibly women if
they are suspicious.
Second of all, you will need to know every substance, medication, food, etc. that
the person has consumed within the last 24 to 48 hours and possibly the last
month or longer and you will have to keep the sample between 91 to 97 degrees.
Remedies such as Contac and Alka-Seltzer have caused many tests to come up
as a false positive, which is why you will need to know everything that your friend
has consumed.
There are so many problems with this. Many testing facilities are requiring that
people remove all of their clothing and wear a gown while they supply a sample.
People have tried to use a vial or other receptacle taped to the inside of their
thigh to get around the gown and the temperature requirement. This is very
dangerous to try, especially if someone is watching you! If you get caught
tampering with your sample, you will automatically fail the drug test and then you
will have to deal with the consequences associated with the drug test that you
were taking. If the tester requires another sample, they may require a certain
amount of urine to test and if you are not able to supply enough, you may fail the
test as well.
Several other herbs have also been tested, but a test that was done in 1995 on
50 herbs in Germany, showed that all 50 herbs failed. Many herbal teas have
also been suggested for use, but most only dilute your urine and may cause you
to fail the test due to diluted urine.
Ammonia
Two ounces of ammonia will alter the sample and cause a negative test,
however, you must be able to get the ammonia into the testing facility and the
smell of ammonia is easily recognized.
Lemon Juice
Lemon juice is a plain and simple myth. Adding lemon juice will do nothing to the
sample except maybe alter the pH somewhat.
Liquid Soap
Liquid soap will make your sample appear cloudy and may cause suspicion.
Soap will make the test comeback negative, however, you may have to have
your own soap, as many testing centers are shutting off sinks, not supplying soap
or having the sink outside of the testing area.
Urine from Other Animals
Many desperate people have used the urine from dogs and even hamsters and
substituted it for their own. With strict rules being enforced at many testing sites,
it may be difficult to sneak in the sample and you may be under supervision.
This is dangerous and the sample may not pass the temperature, pH or
creatinine tests.

DRUG TEST FRIEND CHEAT SHEET
Alcohol
· Urine Test: 12-24 hours
Amphetamines
· Saliva Test: 3 days
· Urine Test: 1-4 days
· Hair Test: Up to 90 days
Barbiturates
· Urine Test: 1-21 days
Benzodiazepines
· Urine Test: 1-42 days
Cannabis
· Single Use
1. Blood Test: 2-3 days
2. Saliva Test: 12-24
hours
3. Urine Test: 2-3 days
4. Hair Test: Up to 90
days
· Habitual Use
1. Blood Test: 2 weeks
2. Saliva Test: 12-24
hours
3. Urine Test: Up to 12
weeks
4. Hair Test: Up to 90
days
Cocaine
· Saliva Test: 1 day
· Urine Test: 4-5 days
· Hair Test: Up to 90 days
Codeine/Morphine
· Saliva Test: 12-36 hours
· Urine Test: 2-4 days
· Hair Test: Up to 90 days
Heroin
· Urine Test: 2-4 days
· Hair Test: Up to 90 days
Methamphetamines
· Blood Test: 1-3 days
· Urine Test: 3-5 days
· Hair Test: Up to 90 days
PCP
· Blood Test: 1-3 days
· Saliva Test: 3 days
· Urine Test: 3-7 days
· Hair Test: Up to 90 days:rock:


----------



## crazybatty (May 7, 2009)

this was a little helpful


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 4, 2009)

Paragraphs please!


----------



## Gixxer420 (Nov 4, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Paragraphs please!


I used to get regular drugs tests about every 3 weeks. I would always wait for the test, then that night and the following week I would blaze. After a week of blazing I would stop and wait for the next UA. Never once tested positive.



The part about body wieght was never mentioned. Pot isn't water soluble, its stored in fat cells. The less body fat you have, the quicker it will exit your system.


----------



## Roll a Joint (Mar 31, 2010)

Animal urine huh? Maybe i should go get my cat...


----------



## Buddreams (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought one of those urinators from some site a few years ago, and use "purine" synthetic urine from testclear.com to pass. a simple hand warmer keeps the sample in the correct temp range. And the only tests i've had to worry about have been job interviews. I'll be damn'd if i'll strip to give them a urine sample.


----------

